# x850xt Sapphire fan speed 5%



## drade (Sep 3, 2006)

Im told that the x850xt Sapphire comes stock with the fan speed at 5%, When I receive this for my Client how much should I raise the fan speed, I was told to raise it on ATITOOL (Nvidia guy so Im lost)


----------



## Drewster (Sep 3, 2006)

well I'm not sure about the 5% fan speed thing.....but all I know is that if you want to overclock your card, raise the fan speed to 100%, or whatever is good (noise wise) if you want to get the most out of your x850xt.



Drewster


----------



## DOM (Sep 3, 2006)

drade said:


> Im told that the x850xt Sapphire comes stock with the fan speed at 5%, When I receive this for my Client how much should I raise the fan speed, I was told to raise it on ATITOOL (Nvidia guy so Im lost)



HAVE YOU DOWNLOADED ATITOOL


----------



## drade (Sep 3, 2006)

I just heard it was on a slow speed..When I get it I will post what it's ask, if it's at 5%, should I  just raise it to about 50%? It for a kid who is gonna lightly game


----------



## DOM (Sep 3, 2006)

drade said:


> I just heard it was on a slow speed..When I get it I will post what it's ask, if it's at 5%, should I  just raise it to about 50%? It for a kid who is gonna lightly game



WELL I GOT A ATISilencer5.2 IVE GOT IT AT 100%


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 3, 2006)

the highend ati coolers are set pretty low. as long as he isnt gaming a whore lot the default will be plenty.


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Sep 3, 2006)

I am using zalman VF900CU LED GPU cooler on my ATI PowerColor x1600pro 512MB AGP.  I am modifying zalman's fan connector, so instead of zalman fan controlled by extra fan controller, zalman fan can be controlled by VGA card.  The result is good cooler with low fan noise (fan speed according to GPU temperature).

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## W2hCYK (Sep 7, 2006)

set it to go higher when he gets deep into gaming. 

Set it to be @ 20% for 45c~, 50% for 55, and 85% for anything higher than 55c

that should be a great mix of cool and quiet


----------



## Slater (Sep 7, 2006)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> WELL I GOT A ATISilencer5.2 IVE GOT IT AT 100%



You don't need to type in caps man

Oh and to answer your question (for the original poster)

goto settings then in the dropdown menu (It says overclocking right now) and scroll down to fan control. check Override fan settings click fixed percentage then type it in and hit apply


----------

